# Mieć branie



## Kamila_Poland

Cześć.
Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł na odpowiednik wyrażenia "mieć branie" (cieszyć się zainteresowaniem płci przeciwnej) w języku angielskim? 
Z góry dziękuję


----------



## LilianaB

To be popular.


----------



## dreamlike

Tom is popular with girls.


----------



## Thomas1

Zastanawiam się, czy pasowałoby: the thinking man's/woman's crumpet, jaki jest kontekst i zdanie, w którym użyte jest wyrażenie?
*The thinking man's crumpet*


----------



## dreamlike

Zawsze lepiej wybrać prostsze opcje, niż mało znane idiomy, i ryzykować byciem niezrozumianym. Zaznaczam, że nie wiem jak bardzo popularne jest 'The thinking man's crumpet', i równie dobrze może być to dobry wybór.


----------



## Thomas1

Z tego powodu poprosiłem o kontekst i zdanie.


----------



## dreamlike

No, mi tylko chodziło o to, że jak by ktoś przy mnie powiedział 'He's the thinking woman's crumpet', to bym spytał 'He's what?', bo bez bicia przyznaję się, że nie znałem wcześniej tego idiomu, jak podejrzewam duża liczba osób. Jakby ktoś z kolei powiedział 'He's popular with girls' (można dodać 'extremely' dla wzmocnienia), to bym nie musiał prosić o wyjaśnienie. A bardziej ogólnie to chodziło mi o to, że czasem lepiej nie szpanować idiomami tylko w prosty sposób wyrażać swoje myśli. 

Btw, TheFreeDictionary określa ten idiom jako _British humorous._


----------



## Hikee

"Be popular" jest najbardziej oczywistym wyborem i raczej trudno tu o zamiennik (idiomu podanego przez Thomasa w życiu nie słyszałem). Do głowy przychodzi mi tylko "to be run after/run-after (by girls/boys)" od idiomu "to run after", ale nie jest to raczej powszechnie spotykane wyrażenie. Dlatego też może warto podejść do tematu od drugiej strony.

Frazy typu: "He/she is a good/great catch." lub "He/she's a keeper." mogą okazać się zbawienne w odpowiednim kontekście. Jeśli pytanie ma charakter ogólny to nie ma o czym mówić, ale jeżeli autroka ma na myśli konkretne zdanie to może warto też rozważyć inne możliwości.

@Thomas/dreamlike
Tylko "thinking *man's* crumpet"! "Thinking *woman's* crumpet" nie działa (crumpet def. 2), chyba że dopuszczamy związek homoseksualny


----------



## dreamlike

Hikee said:


> Tylko "thinking *man's* crumpet"! "Thinking *woman's* crumpet" nie działa (crumpet def. 2), chyba że dopuszczamy związek homoseksualny



Tak tylko żeby była jasność, jak już chcemy używać tego idiomu, to możemy to zrobić zarówno w odniesieniu do kobiet jak i mężczyzn, i nie będzie to miało nic wspólnego z homoseksualizmem.  To prawda, słowem 'crumpet' częściej określa się/określano kobiety, ale mężczyznę też tak można nazwać. 

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/the-thinking-woman-s-man-s-crumpet
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2497736&langid=21


----------



## Thomas1

Coś ciekawego, na co się jeszcze natknąłem: be a (big) hit with someone:
_Shakira notes that Garrett is clearly a hit with the girls. As an awkward 17-year-old, that has to make his day.
_www.nydailynews.com/blogs/channel-surfer/2013/05/the-voice-season-4-episode-17-recap-top-twelve-take-some-big-risks-hoping-for​ 


Hikee said:


> [...]
> @Thomas/dreamlike
> Tylko "thinking *man's* crumpet"! "Thinking *woman's* crumpet" nie działa (crumpet def. 2), chyba że dopuszczamy związek homoseksualny


Whatever floats on your boat. 
Jeśli klikniesz na link, który podałem w pierwszym poście (lub powyżej), zobaczysz, że osoba w wątku podaje przykład 'the thikning woman's crumpet'.


----------

